# Dojenje > Produženo dojenje >  Beba 10 meseci odbija da sisa, a onda pocinje da mi kasni let down

## miligaca

Pre 10 dana jedan od mojih blizanaca je poceo da odbija da sisa. Do tad je lepo sisao, minimum 5 puta dnevno i 2 do 4 puta nocu. Onda je poceo malo po malo da odbija. Onda 2-3 dana nije hteo nista da jede od cvrste hrane pa sam mu malo cesce nudila sisu sto je njega izgleda jos vise odbilo. Zadnja 4 dana je poceo super da jede hranu ali sada ni da cuje za sisu, osim nocu. Meni je njegova (desna) sisa bila nocu horor od nabreklosti i napetosti, pa sam ga nocu uspavanog stavljala da sisa. Tada je hteo. Sada se nabreklost izgubila, igleda da se smanjila produkcija. Zadnja 2 dana samo 1 ili dvaput dnevno uspem da ga privolim da sisa ali tada sam toliko napeta i uznemirena hoce li sisati ili ne da mi kasni let down. Tada on prekida, vec posle manje od minute, i postaje nervozan i jako odbija svaki dalji pokusaj. 
Drugi blizanac normalno i dobro sisa i dalje (svoju sisu).Probala sam da se izdajem ne bi li odrzala produkciju u desnoj dojci, sto je meni jako tesko jer ne mogu da postignem otpustanje mleka prilikom izdajanja. Zato stavim drugog blizanca ne njegovu sisu pa se izmuzam na desnu istovremeno. Probala sam da mu dam to mleko na flasicu, ali on ne zna da pija na flasicu i odbija je kao nesto gadno.
Ne znam kako da se opustim, plasim se da ce konacno odbiti jer vec 2 dana nece da mu krene mleko u tim retkim prilikama kad on iskaze zelju. Samo racunam na noc kad je on uspavan a ja opustenija. Da li imate neki savet? Ili slicno iskustvo?

----------


## Yummy_mummy

Imala sam sa kceri taj problem. LLL voditeljica mi je savjetovala da joj ne dajem vodu niti nikakvo pice uopce. Cicat ce kad bude zedan. U medjuvremenu neka drugi blicanac cica obje cike, kako ne bi izgubila mlijeko u jednoj. Sretno!

----------


## Kaae

Postoji li neki razlog zasto svaki blizanac ima 'svoju' sisu? Jesi pokusala ponuditi mu tu drugu? Mozda mu se vise svidi...

Inace, u dobi od 10 mjeseci moze doci do tzv. strajka dojenja, tj. privremene nezainteresiranosti za dojku. U to vrijeme je bitno da dojenje bude ponudjeno kao opcija u svakom trenutku, a isto tako je vazno ne forsirati dijete - nuditi, svakako, ali suptilno. Forsiranje dojenja moze samo izazvati kontraefekt. Druga bitna stvar je ne pokazivati frustriranost njegovim odbijanjem. Pokusaj se opustiti koliko god je to moguce, mozda nudi dojku 'odbijacu' kad drugi blizanac sise, s obzirom da je efektivan i da ce lakse izazvati letdown. 

10 mjeseci je vrlo rano za spontano odbijanje od dojke tako da ce najvjerojatnije dojenje profunkcionirati uz malo truda. Drzim fige!

----------


## miligaca

Izvinite, nikako ne postizavam da odgovorim. Sto se tice podele da svako ima svoju sisu, pa tako se pokazalo kao najbolje. Prvo sam kombinovala, menjala po danima, pa smo jedno vreme dojili istovremeno na jastuku, uz rotacije, ali sve je imalo svoje mane, narocito zajednicko dojenje nikako nije funkcinisalo. Jedan blizanac je bio oduvek mnogo jesniji i trazio je cesce da sisa, zato nisam mogla da menjam svaki cas dojke, a zakljucila sam da ce svako sebi obezbediti adekvatnu ponudu u skladu sa potraznjom. I zaista, to je idealno funkcinosalo. Nisu do sad nikad odbijali, a i navikvnuti su jos od 3. meseca na svoju dojku, ne znam zasto bi odjedno poceo da preferira drugu. Ali ipak sam pokusala  i to, da mu dam drugu sisu, medjutim ista situacija. Nece pa nece. Ovaj drugi hoce obe sike, ne pravi pitanje. I dalje je situacija slicna, mali strajkac po danu sisa samo u poluuspavanom stanju i jednom dnevno hoce i budan i svestan, dakle ukupno 2-3 puta max. Nocu hoce i to je ovih dana bilo 2-4 puta. (racunam od 10 uvece do 8 ujutru). I ja mislim da je svakako rano za spontano odbijanje, ali zaista mi lici na to, traje vec dugo. 
Inace, vodu do sad uopste nisu pili, kao ni sokove. Zato sam jako uplasena, jer naglo uzima cini mi se manje tecnosti. Nisam bila dovoljno uporna pa sam mu davala mog mleka na kasicicu, pa umesanu u neku hranu, pa sam pokusala na flasicu (to nije uspelo), a danas i juce sam mu davala sok od kompota na malu rakijsku casicu, bio je odusevljen. Izgleda kao da zeli da pije kao mi na casu...
Sto se tice suptilne ponude, ja dajem sve od sebe da to izgleda kao da ne forsiram, ali on tako drami kad mu ponudim sisu, udari u plac i bacakanje, kao da ga teram, pa ja brze bolje vracam sisu u majicu  :Smile:  Uzas. A tad kad hoce (1-2 dnevno) tad je sav srecan, smeje mi se, lupka rukom po sisi, kao sve je super. Let down se uglavnom sredio, malo sam jos napeta, ali nije strasno. 
Hvala na savetima, znacili su mi bas, kao i podrska. Sto se tice te vode, tj tecnosti, zaista je malu kolicinu uzeo, evo sutra mu necu uopste nuditi da vidim da li ce pozeleti da malo vise sisa. 
Yammy_mummy da li je cerka nastavila da sisa posle te krizice? Iskreno se nadam da ovo kod nas nije uvod u kraj, nego da je neka prolazna faza, jer jeste rano zaista. 
Hvala jos jednom na pdrsci, ako imate jos neku ideju, javite  :Smile:

----------


## Kaae

Stvarno bih rekla da je prolazna faza, 'obican' strajk dojenja. Rijec je svakako o velikoj frustraciji za zenu, a djecu najcesce prodje bas tako kako je i doslo, u vecini slucajeva bez ikakvog objasnjenja ili najave. 

Je li bolje u ovih zadnjih par dana? Nadam se da je krenulo u tom smjeru. Stvarno racunam da ce ga proci i da ce opet prihvatiti dojku kao i prije.

----------


## miligaca

Krenulo je nabolje i 2-3 dana smo se skoro vratili na staro, mada ne u potpunosti.Generalno najradije prihvata dojku pred uspavljivanje ili kad je umoran. Kao i nocu. Danas opet frka, hteo da sisa u 8 ujutru, pa oko 12,(i to ne bas sa nekim entuzijazmom) pa tek u polusnu oko 6 popodne. Izmedju nista nece da jede.Sve mu je gadno, pravi lice kao da ce da povrati vec kod stavljanja portiklice. Unapred odbija iako ne zna sta mu nudim, nece ni da proba.Tek ako uspem da mu ubacim prvi zalogaj onda hoce da nastavi ako mu se svidi. Naravno, mora da bude izmiksirano do maltene tecnog stanja, na najmanju mrvicu hoce da povrati i odmah prestaje da jede. Plasim se da mu opet ne nudim sisu precesto da ne izazovem kontraefekat, jer kod njega je to definitivno slucaj, jako se buni kad oseti da se na nesto forsira. A sam ne trazi...Danas mi je grozan dan bio, potpuno me je dotukao...
Pedijatar nam je rekao da se ne brinemo, lepo napreduje, nije mrsav (mada meni u odnosu na ovog drugog blizanca koji je debelica i bucko, deluje mrsav) i da su ta povremena odbijanja jela i sisanja normalna.. Ne znam ni sama sta da mislim.. Da li ima jos neko sa slicnim detetom koje zavitlava sa ishranom?
I dalje nisam sigurna jel ovo strajk sisanja, ili njegov karakter, ili generalno neki pad apetita.

----------

